# Mantis and Phasmids expedition



## Kozavkoza (Oct 7, 2011)

Some photos of our last expedition


----------



## Kozavkoza (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Kozavkoza (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Kozavkoza (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Kozavkoza (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Kozavkoza (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## gripen (Oct 7, 2011)

wow! look at all those Deroplatys trigonodera and deroplatys dessicata!


----------



## guapoalto049 (Oct 7, 2011)

Great pictures as always! I see a Deroplatys desiccata and trigonodera, do you happen to know the black species?


----------



## Kozavkoza (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks : )

No idea for that black species. I will try to identify all species in free time. It's about 80 phasmid species and about 25 mantis : )


----------



## lunarstorm (Oct 7, 2011)

Awesome! Where were these taken?


----------



## Kozavkoza (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi, It's Peninsular Malaysia, Sarawak, Sabah and Kalimantan


----------



## mantiscraze (Oct 8, 2011)

Amazing orangutan pics!


----------



## meaganelise9 (Oct 8, 2011)

Amazing! I'm a bit jealous. And monkeys!


----------



## massaman (Oct 8, 2011)

have any contacts maybe we could email or anything about how to maybe purchase any of these species or specimens or anything?


----------



## rs4guy (Oct 8, 2011)

What bit that guys finger? Anyways, those shots are incredible! I'm jealous! And bear Grilles?!?!? Where was this?


----------



## Precarious (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow! What an adventure!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 8, 2011)

Really great pics! They inspired me to go and check the empty lot by my house, but I couldn't find anything nearly this good!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Oct 8, 2011)

wow did you collect the species or just take pictures?


----------



## Idolofreak (Oct 8, 2011)

rs4guy said:


> What bit that guys finger?


Dragon headed katydid. They have a huge one at the zoo in Omaha. Nasty tempered little (Er, should I say, huge) things.


----------



## Idolofreak (Oct 8, 2011)

Dude what happened to your foot??? :blink: Ouch!!!


----------



## Idolofreak (Oct 8, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL phasmids and snakes. Love the orangutans, especially the baby!!! :wub: Cool Deroplatys species, too. Oh and my favorite one of the phasmids is the Phyllium! LOVE the shades of green on that one and on the bright green stick insect w/ blue knees! :tt1:


----------



## twolfe (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow! What amazing critters. And how cool to see and photograph orangutans!


----------



## Kozavkoza (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for all : )

about the leg there were leeches : )

I didn't take any mantis to home. Sorry : )

If you want there are some more photos of our expeditions. You can see there few mantis species also. In free time I will try to make some folder with all mantis species which I took a photo in nature.

http://www.terrarium...n-quot-t-463132

http://www.terrarium...amazon-t-541726

http://www.terrarium...zungli-t-559073

http://www.terrarium...africa-t-535815

http://www.terrarium...bolica-t-538492

http://www.terrarium...dition-t-492504

http://www.terrarium...minute-t-481914

http://www.terrarium...dition-t-471987

http://www.terrarium...ze-dni-t-466948


----------



## gripen (Oct 9, 2011)

on your sixth photo log i saw some dead leafs i did not recognize what were they.


----------



## brancsikia (Oct 10, 2011)

gripen said:


> on your sixth photo log i saw some dead leafs i did not recognize what were they.


The photos are with names...

They are two species of the Madagascan genus _Brancsikia_.

I have bred these several years ago. Very difficult.

Regards


----------



## gripen (Oct 10, 2011)

yeah looked them up thought they were Deroplatys but than i came across the genus _Brancsikia._


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 15, 2011)

Beautiful insects, wonderful photos, amazing scenary......!

I missed Malaysia


----------



## animalexplorer (Oct 19, 2011)

Great photo documentary! How were the mosquitos in that part of the world?


----------



## ems08d (Oct 19, 2011)

Holy ######! This is so incredibly cool! I want to do something like this SO BAD. I don't care if I have to deal with 100 million mosquitoes or leeches or bad hygiene or anything else. Is this your actual JOB?? What are the requirements? Is being a Bio major the right way to go? How athletic do I need to be? I noticed it's all men (and usually all men for these types of things) am I s.o.l as a chick? What path in life lead you to where you are now (exploring the rainforest)?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 23, 2011)

summer blossom said:


> Holy ######! This is so incredibly cool! I want to do something like this SO BAD. I don't care if I have to deal with 100 million mosquitoes or leeches or bad hygiene or anything else. Is this your actual JOB?? What are the requirements? Is being a Bio major the right way to go? How athletic do I need to be? I noticed it's all men (and usually all men for these types of things) am I s.o.l as a chick? What path in life lead you to where you are now (exploring the rainforest)?


Yeah, how is it you go on these expeditions?

Is it a job or just a holiday?

If it is a job what is the purpose and what do you actually do there?

BTW this is one of the most stunning phasmids i have ever seen.

http://www.terrarium.com.pl/galeria/viewphoto.php?id=145892

What species is it?


----------

